# Engineer Book



## 043 (30 Jan 2005)

Got this one awhile back:

TECHNICIANS OF BATTLE by Bill Rawling, Canadian Field Engineering From Pre-Confederation to the Post-Cold War Era.

It appears to be historically accurate however I do notice that 1 CER is not mentioned for heading to Kuwait after the first Gulf War.

A great read which kind of shows that the Canadian Military has not really evolved at all.

CHIMO!!


----------

